# We need prayers



## dajeti2 (Nov 19, 2005)

:tears2:They quit pooping yesterday. Iimmediately started aggressively treating them both. I had them outrunning around in the hallway until 1am. I figured in the hallway Icould better monitor poops and there weren't any. they both snuggled upto me and we napped for a half hour.

I am just a mess. I can't believe this happening. It's likesome horrific nightmare. It's not fair. Nothing makes sense anymore. Itry and do everything right and now this. 

They are both molting because of this weather. Norman groomsnot only himself but Koda also and he is the one that seems to be a bitworse. My poor babies. 

I am off to the store to stock up on supplies. I'm sure I haveenough now but better to be prepared than sorry. I'm going to doeverything in my power to help them beat this. I can't I won't losethem too. I couldn't handle it mentally, physically of emotionally.

So please keep my babies in your thoughts and prayers.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 19, 2005)

They will be in my thoughts and prayers, Tina. *hugs*


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh Good God.

This can't be. 

Of course you'll be in our prayers and thoughts, Tina. I can't believe this.

Come On, Koda and Norman!!

ray: :star: ray: :star:


-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2005)

ray: for Norman and Koda.


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh no. I agree, it is not fair. I will pray fora speedy recovery for Koda and Norman. I know that you will doeverything in your power to help them, they are lucky to have you.


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 19, 2005)

sending you prayers from the maddocks family 

varna tony adrian and getting their a new slimmer lucy 

from the uk 

varna xxxx


----------



## pamnock (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry Tina -- I know how stressful thisis. We are all here for you and positive "pooping thoughts"are being sent your way!!!!!

Pam


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 19, 2005)

Tina I am so sorry. Will be sending many prayers and thoughts for a quick recovery.


----------



## zoecat6 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'mso sorry. I lost one of my Calilfornians with the sameproblem about a month ago, and am still having health problems withBen. I know how devistating it is to lose one of our babies,and try to go on. I'm hoping for the best for you, you havedefinately sufferedtoo muchalready .


----------



## Saffy (Nov 19, 2005)

My thoughts go out to you .. x x x (hug)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

ray:for Norman and Koda

Laura


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 19, 2005)

ray:Come on Norman, come on Koda!


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 19, 2005)

Hang in there!! Come on Norman and Koda....Hollands are fighters, don't prove me wrong!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 19, 2005)

NO, NO, NO! Not having this happen again!! Norman and Koda - you just get pooping *right now!*

Tina, all prayers and good thoughts sent from us here

Jan, Pernod and Perry


----------



## naturestee (Nov 19, 2005)

ray:

Much love and thoughts from the Stee family. Come on guys! Let's see some poop!

urplepansy:


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh, this just cannot be happening! It really isn't fair in the very least.

Tina, I'm sending poop thoughts and prayers to Norman and Koda and strength thoughts and prayers to you, Jer and Dale.

Lots of Love,

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 19, 2005)

We have 2 tiny poops. I wish I knew who's they were but I don't. They pooped them while I was at the store.

They are eating a bit more on there own. Koda was muching a bitof kale on her own and Norman was munching on cilantro. They are bothnibbling some more canned pumpkin as I type.

I am encouraged they are eating a bit on their own. I am stillgiving everything I have to them. It does my heart good to see themmaking the effort to eat even if it's just a few bites here andthere.

I never in a million years thought I would be doing this orgoing through it again so soon. Koda is feeling a bit better as she washumping poor Norman earlier. 

Well I'm off for the next round of treatments. Thank you somuch for understanding, being there for us and all the good thoughtsand prayers.

Tina


----------



## dootsmom (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh Tina!!! My thoughts &amp; prayers are with you and the buns.
As everyone has said, this isn't fair. Charl


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 19, 2005)

I am so sorry Tina. I just went through this with Rupert a couple of weeks ago.Very scary time.

You have been through so much already.
You and your babies are in our prayers here.
Kathyray:


----------



## Saffy (Nov 19, 2005)

Hoping things are ok .. am SURE they will be ... x x x x


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2005)

You're in our prayers...I'll keep checking the board regularly to see how they're doing!



Peg


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 19, 2005)

Norman is pooping. They are tiny rockhard odd shaped pepper corns but we have poop. I just got done treatingthem both. I had Jeremy help me. It's hard enough treating one bunny,wow is it really difficult treating two.

Talk about angry bunnies.:shock::shock:

I had gotten some nutrical on the outside of the tube so I wentand cleaned it off. I asked Jer to put it away for me. The second theysaw Jer with te nutrical in his hand...Norman ran and hid in the cornertrying to be invisible and Koda sat there glaring at him andthumped at him. 

They are back in the hallhay so I can keep a close eye on them.I have set up a bunny buffet for them. I have everything in separatebowls. They can have pedialyte or water, pellets, pumpkin, hay mistedwith apple juice, cilantro, pineapple, papaya tabs and kale.

I've been syringing them a pellet slurry made with pedialyteinstead of water. They just got some more gas drops, pain reliever,nutrical and benebac.

I want to thank you for all your prayers. They are working so with all my heart thank you.

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 19, 2005)

Sending you good thoughts and praying for poops.

You just take care of them and let us do the worrying. 

Rainbows! ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh Tina, I am so sorry to hear that you havethis to deal with. But you are certainly giving it all you've got...andit does sound very encouraging that they are nibbling at their food. 

I'm sending love, prayers, and encouragement to both Norman and Koda...and to you as well...


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 19, 2005)

Come on bunnies, you can do it! I'm glad to hearthat there is minor improvement. Please keep us posted, I have beenworrying about Koda and Norman all day.

Sending good thoughts and prayers,
Bunnydude


----------



## cheryl (Nov 19, 2005)

Tina,that is good news about Koda andNorman,thank god they are starting to feel betterthese bunnies canstress us people out so much sometimes.

sending strong thoughts to koda and norman


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh no, this is too much too soon. Comeon Norman and Koda, you two can poop and get better soon. Youguys wil be in my thoughts and prayers.

ray:


----------



## ariel (Nov 19, 2005)

I am seeing this and wishing you poopies and a speedy recovery to good health for Koda and Norman.

You have gone through enough already, I will be keeping you in my thoughts.

Message to Koda and Norman,

"Please do some poopies and eat, please don't scare your mummy or usanymore, you are cared and loved and we want you guys to feel better"


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 19, 2005)

You will all be in my prayers ray:



Tonks had the same problem last year and the vet treated him withCisapride. He started to pass poops on his own without requiring a tubeto be inserted.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Nov 19, 2005)

I really hope they get better.. I will be thinking about them. rangepansy:

Cristy


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 19, 2005)

Things have changed a bit since the lastupdate. Norman is pooping. They are so small it's hard to even callthem poops but he is pooping.

I am just glad both of thier systems are still moving. Theyaren't as energetic as they usually are but the are walking aroundchecking things out in the living room. 

Koda ate a teaspoon of pumpkin on her own and nibbled some morekale. Norman is happy nibbling his cilantro and even a few pellets onhis own. 

Apollo and Misty totally lost interest in any food or treats soI am desperately clinging to this is a good sign.They didn't really domuch but lay around most of the time whereas Koda and Norman are stillactive.

The vet has me adding terramycin to thier drinking water. Ifthey aren't drinking enough in the next 12 hours they need to go in andget something stronger.

I've also been monitoring how much fluids go in and how muchcome out. I know kidney failure is one of the nasty effects fightingstasis can have. So far we are doing really well.

Their temps are normal which is great. 

I truly never cease to be amazed at the power of prayer andgood thoughts on this board. So from me, Jer Koda &amp; Norman,thank you all.

Tina


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that things are improving. I will pray for a speedy return to normal. Go Koda and Norman, go!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2005)

Go poop, go poop!! Here's some ray: for more poop.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm almost afraid to say anything forfear of jinxing myself but I think Koda is out of the woods. She ispooping. It's still really small but there is definitely alot ofthem.

Norman is pooping but not near as well as Koda. His appetite is iffy iffy. The nutrical helps.

I've moved them into the living room. I was hoping that seeingthe other bunns might lift their spirits. They have pooped more sincebeing in here so I think I am going to be keeping them in here untilthey are better.

I'm scared sick literally for them but I really think they may be improving. 

Thank you.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2005)

That is great Tina - I'm continuing to pray and check the boards....

Have you tried the fruit flavored pedialyte? Tiny will fightme for it if he smells it...so that is a good thing. I alsohave the grape flavored pedialyte but have never used it yet.

Peg


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 19, 2005)

Peg, I have three flavors. I'm givingthem the fruit flavored now and using the plain for their adding a bitto their pineapple juice to make it easier to syringe it to them. Igave them the grape earlier and they liked it but not as much as thefruit flavored. Thank you.

Tina


----------



## hoppy (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm so glad that things seem to be gettingbetter and I hope that they continue doing so. I will keepyou and your buns in my thoughts and prayers. *Keeping myfingers crossed.*


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2005)

From your post, I think you've lost a rabbit tothis? (Sorry not trying to sound ignorarant or anything jsut trying tofigure this out). I too have had a similar problem not so long ago.

My little sweetheart stopped eating coimpletely, and I'm sure shehadn't eaten anything for atleast 3-4 days I was so worried I was evenconsidering putting her to sleep. She first had no poops, then smallones, then she had major diarhea, then no poops, then small poops, thennormal poops. Things you can try if it's a hair blockage, (Is this whatyou think it is?) Is the following things I did:

If you can, I would take them to the vet, but I don't think it's tooserious if you absolutely cannot. If they aren't eating, you HAVE toget something in them. For my rabbit, I did teh same I boiled water andlet the pellets sit and then mushed them to amek them fluffy and addedmore water to make it go through the syringe. If yuou can get to a vet,ask about hairball remedy with laxative. This is one of the large partsof the thing that got my baby back to her normal self. I used thiskittymalt stuff giving her about a single knuckles worth two times aday for a week, then took her off it and giving it to her once everythree days for another week, then stopped as the vet said thatsometimes they rely on it too much. 

I also had a pineapple mix, although it made my rabbits mouth red soi'm not sure if she had a reaction to it? I have these things from tehvet called Medi-Treats for cat hairball remover that I gave her.Ezyimes are very important for breaking down the hair, and whenanything manufactures with pineapple in it, with the heating proccessit kills the enzyimes, so it needs to be fresh pineapple. Also if youdo get something, make sure it consists of bromelain if you can, andsomething else I can't remember. 

Something I also had that I saw major improvements for the first fewdays I started feeding it is papaya enzyme tablets. I gave half of oneeach day for the time I got it and continued until she had improved toher normal self (about two weeks).

This recomendations are just from my past expierence, so I'm not sureif you are %100 dealing with the same case, so if you don't feel thattheseremedies are appropriate for your rabbits case, it's youthat knows best. If you think that a hairball is the case, maybemessage me and I can help you more. My heart goes out to you, as I wasso worried, couldn't eat or sleep barely and was just breaking downfrom anxiety! If you need to talk to me about it, I can help if youfeel that this mgith be what your bunny has. Sorry if this isn't butrather go on and on fi it helps, then to have not typed it and thenIcould have helped you. I hate to have someoen else go through thisemotionaly draining process as it was just about the straw that brokethe camels back with all thethings that were going on! Ifthis doesn't help, then there is a large amount of hope that yourbunneis will be fine! 

Lots of thought for you, and my heart goes out to you! Hope to see some improvement message soon!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 19, 2005)

Spring, I did in fact lose two rabbits,Misty and Apollo to this. Koda and Norman haven't quit eating on methank goodness.

I have them on the pellet slurry. I mix the pellets withpedialyte once they soften I put them in the blender and add a bit morepedialyte so I can syringe it to them.

They hay I have misted with apple juice just to make it moreenticing. I am also giving then canned pumpkin for the extra fiber ithas also.

The nutrical to help boost them up and increase their appetite.Benebac to add the beneficial microbes they need. 

I am offering fresh pineapple slices as well as syringe freshpineapple juice to them. They are getting 4 papaya tablets a day.

Simethicone drops for any gas that they may have. Fresh kalefor some added fiber and moisture. Cilantro because they love it. Atiny pinch of oats to help give them a bit more energy. Plain shreddedwheat &amp; bran cereal for the extra fiber.

They have terramyacin in their drinking water to help fight offany secondary infections. Mixed with water and pedialyte.

I'm brushing and plucking them constantly. I'm also giving themfree run of the living room so that they stay active and it helps keepthe gut moving. I am also giving them tummy massages.

I think we are on the same page.

I want to thank you and everyone else for the continued support, good thoughts and prayers.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh Tina, I am thanking God as I readthis. I was terrified for you, but I'm hopeful that Normanand Koda are on the road to recovery.

Please call if there is anything at all you need. I'll make sure to check in with you tomorrow or Monday.

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## Spring (Nov 20, 2005)

So sorry to hear for your loss. . Sounds likeeverythings going fine! Also for the cilantro, I read that it can calmupset digestion. Try opening up a piece of theire droppings. Mybunnies, (I had thoughs) small droppings were firm, but when I went togo open them up they sort of deflated with aput pressure on them? Iopened it up and it was almost all fur! I'm not sure fi thsi si nroaml,but now her droppingsare hard and I havent' went to look if there is asmuch hair in it. How long have you noticed a difference with them?Could it be too mcuh fiber, that's why they have been having digestiontroubles? My bunny, through this time almsot all ate celery leaves, sheloved them and celery, but if they've never had it, or had been a longtime sice they did, then I wouldn't want them to have some tummy upsetsif they reacted wrongly to the celery. 

The one thing tha tmy vet found that she had something hard in herintestines and was pretty sure it was a hair blockage. Keep the tummymassages coming, and I found my rabbit likes this even when she isn'thaving troubles, espiecely if I have really warm hands! ( I did this afew weeks ago and she too a pee on my lap!


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh wow! I am so glad to hear that things are returning to normal!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 20, 2005)

Koda and Norman are in my prayers Tina!

Keep onpoopin !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 20, 2005)

More great News. Please don't let me be jinxing myself or my babies, I am just so proud of them both.

Koda's poops have increased in size a bit. They are half normalsize but they are the most normal looking poops I've seen so far.

My little angel Norman made me the proudest momma just now. Hewilling and gratefully took his treatment. Even better he took 3tablespoons of pellet slurry, 2 tablespoons of pineapple juice, 2tablespoons of pedialyte, 1 tablespoon pumpkin and even licked the gasdrops straight from the syringe.

:tears2:I am so grateful to my Punkins for not giving up. Theyare sure fighting hard. Norman even did the bunny shiver as I set himdown. I know part of it is I caught it pretty early. I also know thelargest part is all of you rooting them and me on, sending lovethoughts and prayers to us. So I implore please don't stop what you aredoing. My babies are living proof that it works.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 20, 2005)

:groupparty:Awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I have them on the pellet slurry. I mix the pelletswith pedialyte once they soften I put them in the blender and add a bitmore pedialyte so I can syringe it to them.
> 
> They hay I have misted with apple juice just to make it more enticing.I am also giving then canned pumpkin for the extra fiber it has also.
> 
> ...



What an excellent reply. It sumsupvery importantmeasures to treatthe problems of notpooping.


Keep on Praying. ray:
Rainbows!


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 20, 2005)

You go sweet boy Norman and lovely girlKoda! Poopies - such a great word to see in thisthread. I just know that your babies can pull through thiswith shinning colors. Give them a little kiss for me please.

:highfive:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh Tina I jsut found out about this. I sure hopethey are doing more better than this morning. WE went Thanksgiving andChrismas food shopping today and I grabbed a can of 100 percent pumpkinincase MH goes in staisis and I got it for a dollar. I am going to getmore.

Please get better for mommie she trully loves you both. Keep them poops coming.:bunnydance:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 20, 2005)

I took a chance. I tried giving Normansome more slurry. I figured if he was still full fine but I really wantto keep that little tummy moving. My brave strong baby boy took another3 tablespoons. 

Since the extra bit of slurry I have gave him, he haseaten more kale and even drank some pedialyte out of the bowl all byhimself.

I am exhausted but also very happy. I was laying on the floorwatching them when out of nowhere timid little Norman came up to me andnudged me to pet him.:tears2:What a Sweetie to forgive mommy for allthis yucky business.I even got kisses from my Koda Girl. Oh how I hopeand pray they are on the road to being better.

Tina

Edited to add: He is now laying fully stretched out.:shock::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 20, 2005)

Yay that is great news Tina. Keep dem poops comin :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah Bunnies! You be good and workwith your mama like you're doing....we're so proud of y'all - andespecially proud of Tina!

Way to go hon! It sounds like you're doing great in treatingthem. If I was ever gonna be a bunny - I'd want YOU for mymom.

Peg


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh Tina :bigtears:not again. I justdon't believe this. I was dreading getting to the third page incasesomething happend.

I'm so glad that the positive thoughts and prayers have seemed to be working this time.

You poor girl I bet you have not had a wink of sleep at all.

I'm praying its over for you, but I am adding myself to the list of people that are praying for you.

I hope this nightmare is well and truely over.

Vickie


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh this is wonderful news to hear! I just love that sweet boy Norman.

...Now Tina, I hope you went to bed after you got some Norman kisses.


----------



## m.e. (Nov 20, 2005)

:bunnydance: *Poop, bunnies, poop!* :bunnydance:

((Tina)), I'll be praying for you and your kiddos.

ray:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Nov 20, 2005)

Yay!! That is awesome news! Your bunnies arevery lucky to have you taking care of them. They knew you wouldn't letanything happen to them. You are a great bunnymommy Tina. Hooray forpoops!!!!:elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 20, 2005)

Go Koda and Norman! :mrsthumper::muscleman: 
So glad to see the updates, Tina. :star: 
Keep up the good work, and know that prayers continue for all of your crew and you.

ray: ray:

:sickbunny::sickbunny:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 20, 2005)

That's good news that they're pooping and eating a bit. Continued good thoughts are being sent your way...


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 20, 2005)

NO new news. They are holding steadywhere they are. The weird thing is I put them in their cage for 2 hoursso I could catch a quick nap and not one single poop. As soon as I letthem out they started leaving pooping again.

They ate a quater cup of pellets and Koda is munching somefresh pumpkin. I am cleaning up the living room now so I can let themout again and monitor pee and poops. 

Thank you everyone.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh this is excellent news!!! Go Norman and Koda!! Yea for poops!!

Stubborn little stinkers they are not pooping in their cage.Maybe they have decided they need more space for their poops.

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear the good news!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 20, 2005)

:bunnydance:Yay for poop! Go Koda andNorman - make lots and lots of poops for mommy. I've beenclosely monitoring this thread for news of your babies.Hehehe...bunny people have to be the most poop obsessed people on theface of the earth.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> for 2 hours so I could catch a quick nap and not onesingle poop. As soon as I let them out they started leaving poopingagain.


Ican see a pattern here. They aretraining you to let them out andrewarding you with poops. 

I guess any poops is good news. Come onKoda and Norman, don't keep your mommywaiting.

Keep up the good work Tina.

Rainbows!


----------



## doodle (Nov 20, 2005)

So glad they're doing better and hope they continue to improve. 

Maybe they were napping too during the two hours in the cage and that'swhy they didn't poop until you let them out.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 20, 2005)

We had a bit of a back slide with Koda.Poor girl had a small plug blocking her up. I gently removed it and tada...we have poops again.

Norman is even pooping a bit more. He takes his treatments likea little champ. I bought some of the gerber squash baby food. I've beengiving him that too in addition to the pumpkin. He seems to have a bitmore energy today as well.

Right now they are both hiding from the mean ole mommy. It'sheart breaking to see them run from me but it's for their own good andhopefully one day they will realize that.

They are eating a bit more on their own also. Norman has beenmunching the cereal, kale, cilantroand a bit of pellets.Koda's munching pellets, cereal, pumpkin, pineapple,cilantroand hay.

They aren't eating much at a time but I am on cloud nine theyare eating and drinking. It sure is tons better than not eating atall.

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> ta da...we have poops again.


:elephant::bunnydance::colors:


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 20, 2005)

:groupparty:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 20, 2005)

(OK, it's not bunny poop...but it's close enough for this celebration!)


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 20, 2005)

:elephant:Norman is eating hay!! :elephant:Norman is eating hay!!

I am so proud of these two. Koda runs away from me when I getup fearing another treatment, but as soon as I sit down she is ridethere beside me. She even let me pet her. Norman even snuggles with mefor a bit after his last treatment.

Such strong brave fighters they are. A momma couldn't be prouder.

Tina


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh, that's great! Koda and Norman are so lucky to have you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh Tina, this is such good news. Your littlebabies are being so brave, taking all their treatments. I will keeppraying for lots of poops.

Jan


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh Tina, I am sorry that youare having to go through this again! It sounds like bothbunnies are on their way to recovery. I know this is such ascary time for you. I think you will find that after all thisis over, you will have a stronger bond with both buns. Sosorry that you are having to go through thisagain.I am praying for a speedy recovery and lifegets back to normal for you.Hang inthere! HugsBeckie


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 20, 2005)

Koda is well on her way to feeling alotbetter. She was her usual trouble making self tonight. She is passinglots of stringers and her energy is way up. She is also eating totallyon her own so I am only giving her nutrical and watching her superclose.

Norman is holding his own also. I am still giving him the fulltreatment only because he he isn't eating near enough on his own. Plushis poopies are still small but he is still pooping and peeing so I ampleased.

Dale, my hubby had a dumb moment. Norman was running around theliving room and he let Otis out.:shock:Norman hauledbutt over to Otis and I fell out of my chair trying to get uptoo fast. 

Well my heart was in my thought as I crawled over to them. Ihave some wicked rugburn for my efforts too. Norman was grooming Otis.He is so used to grooming Koda's eyes he went straight for Otis's. Otiejust laid there purring as Norman groomed away. they ran around andeven shared some kale together. it was so sweet but won't be happeningagain any time soon. My heart was in my throat the whole time.

Thank you for everything. You are all the best.

Tina


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Tina,

It sounds like they areimproving. :highfive: I hope they keep it up. Are these guysbabies??

Cristy


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I am glad that they are on the road torecovery. Aw that sounds so cute with Norman grooming Otis but I amglad that neither one of them attacked eachother.


----------



## ariel (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank Gawd!!!

***insert HUGE RELIEF face in here****

:hug::kiss:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 20, 2005)

Koda and Norman are both 3 years old. I adopted themback in July of this year. 

Koda had to be caged as she is being obnoxious and trying toeat carpet, shoes and plastic. norman is really chowing down. He haseaten 6 sprigs of cilantro, a big piece of kale and is inhaling haylike a little mad man. I am so excited.

Tina


----------



## doodle (Nov 20, 2005)

That is such good news. Go Koda and Norman! Keep chowin and pooin.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 21, 2005)

:elephant::bunnydance:Norman Flopped!!:elephant::bunnydance:

He hasn't stretched out since this mess started. I think somebunny is starting to feel better.

I think we are over the worst of it. I'm praying sovery hard. Thank you all for all the thoughts, prayers and well wishes.Y'all are amazing.

Tina


edited to add a pic of Norman flopped. Ignore the mess.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 21, 2005)

:great:news Tina. I'm so glad thatyour babies are doing well. You are such a wonderful Bunny Mummy andthose babies are so lucky they have you as their Mum. Its so great thatthey are getting better, but its all down to you :sunshine:.

I think now is the time to go and catch up on some well earned sleep.

Vickie


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 21, 2005)

:elephant:Yay for Koda and Norman. Shame on you both for worrying your mommy so much!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 21, 2005)

Woohoo! Sounds as if things are really improved,thank goodness! Well done, Tina. And how sweet of Norman to go andgroom Otis, what a little darling!

Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 21, 2005)

:great:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear things are better, I was soworried while I was out of town most of the weekend! I toldyou them Hollands are fighters, between that and your wonderful care,they have no choice but to get better!

Hope things are still impoving this morning!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2005)

Very glad to hear that they are doing so well!



Pam


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 21, 2005)

ACK!! I just saw this post (was absent allweekend) and I saw 5 pages of response and I thought - oh god pleaseno, let everything be alright!

I am so happy that this is turning out so well! Koda andNorman are in my thoughts Tina. You have a good coupleoffighters there.

______________
Nadia


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 21, 2005)

So happy to hear the goodnews!!! I loved the picture of Norman all ploppedout. Very cute story of Norman and Otis. Sorryabout your rug burn thought. Beckie


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank goodness! As if you needed this, right?

I'm glad things are working out though, Tina.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 21, 2005)

They are doing pretty good so far today.Koda passed another small plug and is pooping fine. Norman's poops arelooking alot more normal but are still on the small side. 

They are both eating hay, pumpkin and their cereal. They arepeeing pretty good too. I have their cage in my room. I wentand put them in it so I could take a nap. I feel asleep to the sound ofthem munching hay and woke up to the same sound. It was sweet music tothese ears, that's for sure.

I can't thank you all enough.

Tina Koda and Norman


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 21, 2005)

Great news!!!!!! :elephant: :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Nov 21, 2005)

HOLEY MOLEY TINA BO BINA!!!!

The whole time I was reading this I was on the edge of my seat. 

Thank goodness everyone is alright!!!!

:bouquet:


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 21, 2005)

tina, im sorry im so late to this thread, ihavent been hanging around this forum as much as i should be. i am SOrelieved they are pooping and eating.. what a wonderful bunny mommy youare! i cant even imagine what it must feel like going through stasis asmuch as you have, but thank god it wasn't their time to leave you yet!WOO HOO, so glad they're eating and pooping! :bunnydance:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 21, 2005)

I have the most increible news of all!!

Norman is now eating pellets and drinking water on his own. He's also pooping more.

I know that we couldn't have done this without all of you.Thank you so much. It's a miracle. I just got my Christamas presnt, mybabies are ok. I don't need nothing else.

I am going to go ahead and close this thread andendit on an awesome high. I'll put the rest of their updatesin the Acres.

I wish I could find the words to express my gratitude. Since I can't please accept my most heartfelt thank you. 

:hug:&amp;:kiss:

Tina, Jeremy Koda &amp; Norman


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 21, 2005)

Tina, i was away from a computer this weekend,and missed this thread. I held my breath for the first 3 pages, and amvery happy to learn Koda and Norman are doing better.

hugs.

Nicole


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 22, 2005)

Nicky Snow wrote:


> Tina, i was away from a computer this weekend, and missed thisthread. I held my breath for the first 3 pages, and am very happy tolearn Koda and Norman are doing better.
> 
> hugs.
> 
> Nicole



Copy that. I just now read through this whole thing and I was right there beside you... Been there.

It is such a blessing when things turn around and you realize you will not have to say goodbye just yet.

Best wishes!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 22, 2005)

:groupparty:


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

ray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 23, 2005)

I am very happy to announce Koda andNorman are so close to pooping normal. There poops are only a hair offnormal sized. They are also passing alot of the clingers too which Ithink is great.

Sadly Norman ate a bit too much cilantro and had runny poops. PoorPunkin had to have a butt bath. He did awesome. I had two inches ofwater in the kitchen sink and had the water running. Norman keptputting his head under the tap like he was taking a shower.Heloved it.

He laid right on the heat register to dry off. He's so smart. He is back to pooping normal YEA!!

I am not treating them anymore. I am giving them Nutrical inthe morning and some at night just to help boost them up. No moresyringing them. Yea now my arms and legs can start to heal.

I am on cloud 9. So with all my heart, Jeremy, Koda, Norman andI thank you all for the thoughts, prayers and good vibes. You allworked a much needed miracle for us and there is no way I can everthank you all enough.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMom (Nov 23, 2005)

Tina, I'm so sorry I missed this post with allthat's been going on lately. I'm so glad to hear your littleones are doing better! Good job! That IS the bestChristmas present.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Nov 24, 2005)

That's great!!!!! :great:


----------



## Spring (Nov 25, 2005)

Soglade to hear everything is fine! What kind of lop is Norman?  He is so handsome!


----------



## edwinf8936 (Nov 25, 2005)

You don't know what a battle is until you giveMr Z vitamin shots, syringe meds(3) and IV fluids. Of coursethis time I had a problem with the IV drip and had to stick him twice.

Ed


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 26, 2005)

Norman and Koda are both Holland Lops. Thank you, Norman will pleased to hear he has another fan.

Ed, Poor Mr.Z. Koda and Norman put up a really good fight too lol.

I am happy to announce they are Back To Normal!! They are happyeating and drinking, peeing and POOPING machines. My gosh are theymaking up for lost time .:shock: I love poop. I wake up everymorning giddy to see tons of poop.

Tina


----------

